# صور لعيد القيامة حول العالم



## BITAR (13 أبريل 2009)

​ 
*قاد بابا الفاتيكان بينديكتوس السادس عشر الاحتفالات العامة بعيد القيامة حيث منح بركته للمشاركين*​ 




* وفي منطقة لاكويلا التي ضربها الزلزال يوم الاثنين، اقيم قداس القيامة في كنائس مؤقتة*​ 




* حمل الاطفال الذي شردوا من منازلهم لافتات كتب عليها عيد فصح سعيد بقرب مدينة الخيام*​ 




*وفي بلغاريا، يحتفل رهبان ارثوذوكس باليوم بطريقتهم التقليدية حيث يقومون بتلوين البيض باللون الاحمر*​



* شارك الكاثوليك في كوريا الجنوبية في قداس جماعي ضخم بمناسبة عيد القيامة*​ 





* اقامت القوات الامريكية قداسا وقت بزوغ الفجر في معكسر الحرية خارج العاصمة العراقية بغداد*​ 




*وفي نيويورك، اطلقت الكنيسة الارمنية 12 حمامة كرمز للحواريين من تلاميذ المسيح الذين بشروا به حول العالم*​ 
http://www.arabchurch.com/upload​


----------



## rana1981 (13 أبريل 2009)

*رووووووووووووووعة 
شكرا عالصور​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 أبريل 2009)

جمال جدا يا استاذ بيتر 

تسلم ايدك 

ميررررسى على الصور
 
 ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## kingmena (13 أبريل 2009)

*ميرسي علي الصور

شكرا علي مجهودك 

ربنا يباركك



*​


----------



## BITAR (15 أبريل 2009)

rana1981 قال:


> *رووووووووووووووعة​*
> 
> *شكرا عالصور *​


* شكرا rana1981*​


----------



## BITAR (15 أبريل 2009)

kokoman قال:


> جمال جدا يا استاذ بيتر ​
> 
> تسلم ايدك ​
> ميررررسى على الصور​
> ...


* شكرا kokoman*​


----------



## BITAR (15 أبريل 2009)

kingmena قال:


> *ميرسي علي الصور*​
> 
> *شكرا علي مجهودك *​
> *ربنا يباركك*​
> ...


* شكرا kingmena*​


----------



## ارووجة (15 أبريل 2009)

كتيررر روعة
ميرسي الك كتير
ربنا يباركك


----------



## nonaa (15 أبريل 2009)

الصور جميله جدااااااااااااااا
تسلم الايادى​


----------



## BITAR (15 أبريل 2009)

ارووجة قال:


> كتيررر روعة
> ميرسي الك كتير
> ربنا يباركك


* شكرا ارووجة*
*كل سنه وانت طيبه*​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (15 أبريل 2009)

*صور جميلة جدا
شكرا يا استاذ بيتر​*


----------



## BITAR (15 أبريل 2009)

nonaa قال:


> الصور جميله جدااااااااااااااا​
> 
> تسلم الايادى​


*شكرا nonaa*​


----------



## lovely dove (15 أبريل 2009)

مرسي يابيتر علي الصور الجميلة دي 
ربنا يعوضك 
وكل سنة وانت طيب


----------



## BITAR (15 أبريل 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *صور جميلة جدا​*
> 
> *شكرا يا استاذ بيتر*​


* شكرا rgaa luswa*​


----------



## BITAR (15 أبريل 2009)

pepo_meme قال:


> مرسي يابيتر علي الصور الجميلة دي
> ربنا يعوضك
> وكل سنة وانت طيب


* شكرا pepo_meme*​


----------



## maylo (16 أبريل 2009)

*صور روعة اخى الحبيب بيتر *


*ربنا يبارك حياتك *​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (16 أبريل 2009)

شكرا على الصور الاكثر من راااااااائعة
ربنا يبارك تعبك اخي بيتر​


----------



## BITAR (16 أبريل 2009)

maylo قال:


> *صور روعة اخى الحبيب بيتر *​
> 
> 
> 
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك *​


* شكرا maylo*​


----------



## BITAR (16 أبريل 2009)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> شكرا على الصور الاكثر من راااااااائعة​
> 
> ربنا يبارك تعبك اخي بيتر​


* شكرا الملكة العراقية*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (16 أبريل 2009)

*حلوووين قوى
ربنا يباركك ويعوضك​*


----------



## SALVATION (16 أبريل 2009)

_شكرا كتييير بيتر للصور
تسلم ايدك
يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (16 أبريل 2009)

حلوييييييين 
ميرسى يا بيتر على الصور​


----------



## BITAR (17 أبريل 2009)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *حلوووين قوى​*
> 
> _*ربنا يباركك ويعوضك*_​


* شكرا سندريلا2009*
*كل سنه وانت طيبه*​


----------



## BITAR (17 أبريل 2009)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _شكرا كتييير بيتر للصور_
> 
> _تسلم ايدك_
> 
> _يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


* شكرا تونى.تون*
*كل سنه وانت طيب*​


----------



## BITAR (17 أبريل 2009)

خاطى ونادم قال:


> حلوييييييين ​
> 
> ميرسى يا بيتر على الصور​


* شكرا خاطى ونادم*
*كل سنه وانت طيبه*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (17 أبريل 2009)

رائع يا بيتر
ميرسى ليك​


----------



## BITAR (17 أبريل 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> رائع يا بيتر​
> 
> ميرسى ليك​


* شكرا swety koky girl*
*كل سنه وانت طيبه*​


----------



## fikry.christin (17 أبريل 2009)

صور حميلة مشكووووووووووووور


----------



## كوك (17 أبريل 2009)

_ميرسى جدا على الصور



وربنا يبارك حياتك​_​


----------



## BITAR (17 أبريل 2009)

fikry.christin قال:


> صور حميلة مشكووووووووووووور


* شكرا fikry.christin*​


----------



## BITAR (17 أبريل 2009)

كوك قال:


> _ميرسى جدا على الصور​_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


* شكرا كوك*​


----------



## الاب يعطي (17 أبريل 2009)

bitar قال:


> * شكرا kingmena*​



لي اشتهاء ان انطلق واكون مع المسيح زاكا افضل جدا


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (17 أبريل 2009)

*شكرا لحضرتك
صور جميلة فعلا
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## BITAR (18 أبريل 2009)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *شكرا لحضرتك​*
> *صور جميلة فعلا*
> 
> *ربنا يباركك*​


* شكرا Roka_Jesus*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (31 مارس 2010)

*صور حلوة قوووووووى
كل سنة وانتم طيبين
سلام ونعمه لكم
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (1 أبريل 2010)

صور جميلة جدااااااااااااا

شكراااااااااااااا

الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------

